
Why China's Stimulus Plan Will Change the World - Anon84
http://www.fool.com/investing/international/2008/11/12/why-chinas-stimulus-plan-will-change-the-world.aspx
======
biohacker42
The ability of China to spend its way to at least 6% growth (ask Dr. Doom) or
maybe even 8% annual GDP, is amazing.

The war chest of (US $) savings they have is monumental.

However, don't expect miracles from China. Damn near every boom they've had
has ended with a bust.

First TVs, then washing machines, then cars, all boom then bust, and then boom
again.

That's why China keeps growing. But it's growth is bumpy and that's why China
is not a place where you "park your money".

All that centralized spending is not the most economical either. Sure
infrastructure is almost always needed, but almost isn't the same as always.

------
mstefff
I thought we all agreed on no political/economic garbage here?

------
yters
Anon84, you might find more welcome here:

www.newmogul.com

------
swombat
Flag, off-topic.

